# Lump in breast



## Knitanddance (May 5, 2017)

Two days ago, I discovered a lump in my right breast a few inches below my armpit. It seems to me that it may just be a fatty lump, but I am going to see a doctor next week. Maybe it's denial, but I'm not very worried. I'm 75, breastfed my children as babies, and no breast cancer in any relatives. I'm wondering what symptoms any of you had if you were diagnosed with breast cancer. A mammogram last summer was negative, but maybe that doesn't matter.

A close family friend who was my husband's best friend died suddenly two days ago so I haven't mentioned this to him or anyone else. DH is a major worrier and I don't think he would handle it well and that would stress me out.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

I hope it is just fatty tissue, but you are very smart to get it checked out. Good luck.


----------



## JudithKnits (Sep 28, 2017)

I had no symptoms or lumps. Cancer was spotted on mammogram and confirmed by biopsy. You are doing the right thing in seeking your doctor's advice. At some point you will have to share the news, whether relief or a further journey, but you will know when the right time is.


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

Every case is different - get it checked. My breast cancer - no lump or soreness, tenderness - found on mammogram! 

Best wishes that it is nothing!


----------



## jean-bean (Jun 22, 2012)

I found a lump in my left breast. I went straight to my GP. He rushed me through the system so that one week later I was in hospital for a ‘ lumpectomy ‘and biopsy. Diagnosis ? Fibroadenoma ( a lump of fibrous tissue) since then I have had a baby and breast fed her and she is 37 this year!! You are right to get it investigated , but don’t worry until you have a reason, because is could be nothing to worry about.


----------



## Candycounter1 (Mar 28, 2017)

MarilynKnits said:


> I hope it is just fatty tissue, but you are very smart to get it checked out. Good luck.


Prayers for you, that it is just a fatty cyst of nothing in there.???????? to worry about.????


----------



## MMWRay (Dec 2, 2016)

Not mentioning it to hubby may be a good decision. Better news with the facts. It is unusual for a cancerous tumor to pop up suddenly. They are slower and your mammogram should have caught it. It can be a benign lesion of some sort and may still need to be removed.
Please let us know so we can change our prayers for you from 'please' to 'thank you!'


----------



## Kahlua (Aug 7, 2012)

Absolutely, see your Dr & have a mammogram..it sounds as if it's close to your lymphnodes..please let us know how you make out..l had breast cancer in 2008, it was determined it was estrogen positive, which is the mildest of breast cancers to get.


----------



## JoanDL (Aug 26, 2013)

Most lumps turn out to be benign. Best to get it checked. The waiting to hear the results is the hardest part. It was an emotional roller coaster for me. Even if it is breast cancer, that is no longer an automatic death sentence. Treatments have come a long way. I am almost finished my treatment. The drugs they use are tailored to your type of cancer and body and side effects nowhere near as bad as they used to be. If you would like to pm me I'll be happy lend an ear or share my experience. Prayers and crossed fingers that it is just a glob of fatty tissue. ????????


----------



## kipsalot (Jan 2, 2013)

Good for you to stay on top of this. Don't blame you not wanting to stress your hubby out any further until you have more information. If it turns out to be negative you two might celebrate somehow. Lymph nodes do sometimes get "plugged" and swell until they can relieve themselves of the problem. Our bodies are wonderfully made. It never hurts to be careful though.


----------



## mattie cat (Jun 5, 2013)

In 1985 I discovered a lump in my breast. In those days mammograms were not routine. I went to my doctor who suggested we "wait and see" since I was only 42, had my children when I was very young and had no breast cancer in my family. Well, there was no way I was going to wait so I insisted on a mammogram. Radiologists report showed something there but most likely a cyst. I wasn't going to buy that and requested a biopsy which determined it was cancer. I went to City of Hope and was told by surgeon since the tumor was very small I could have a modified radical mastectomy or lumpectomy followed by radiation and chemo. I had just finished law school and was waiting for the bar results and wanted to get on with my life and not drag things out so opted for the mastectomy and have never regretted it. 2 weeks after the surgery I received the notice that I had passed the bar which did wonders for the healing process. I shudder when I think l could have followed the professionals suggestion to "wait and see" and may not be here today. You are so right to follow through with this. Chances are that it is a cyst or fatty tissue but you need to find out so you can rest. The hardest thing is the waiting.


----------



## ngaira (Dec 15, 2016)

Because I have no cancer in family on either side Drs. have stopped my regular mammograms. OK I guess they know and wasting their time. However a lump near the nymph gland I would still check it out. Cannot guarantee anything till then and does give you peace of mind, also they advocate checking these things out, as earlier got onto the better if need be. If it was me and your husband is a worrier I would not tell him the bad news right now. But worrying will not change anything, will eventually have to accept it.


Knitanddance said:


> Two days ago, I discovered a lump in my right breast a few inches below my armpit. It seems to me it may just be a fatty lump, but I am going to see a doctor next week. Maybe it's denial, but I'm not very worried. I'm 75, breastfed my children as babies, and no breast cancer in any relatives. I'm wondering what symptoms any of you had if you were diagnosed with breast cancer. A mammogram last summer was negative, but maybe that doesn't matter.
> 
> A close family friend who was my husband's best friend died suddenly two days ago so I haven't mentioned this to him or anyone else. DH is a major worrier and I don't think he would handle it well and that would stress me out.


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

I had discovered my lump and it had not caused any pain. No symptoms at all. No problem on the previous mammogram about a year before. And it moved around.I’ve heard all the stories about it being cancer if it doesn’t move, and the opposite also. 
But here’s the good news. I had a mastectomy, chemo, lost all my hair, rook tamoxifen doe 5 years. The chemo was easy. I had part of one dose Thursday afternoon and the rest on Friday morning. On Friday morning I’d have one dry heave.I had four of those sessions. Never was sick until I got a stomach flu, and was sick for two days. But my nausea was a total of 5 minutes over 3 months. I had 4 dry heaves over the same time. 
That was 26 years ago this month.


----------



## NH Gal 2 (Apr 16, 2014)

You are doing all the right things by being checked. I try to wait for results before I let my anxiety get unmanageable.
Best wishes for a good report.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

What will your husband’s reaction be if he feels you are “hiding” something from him? I did not find a lump, but rather an area where breast tissue was more dense. I made an 
appointment to get it checked. My SO heard the message confirming and reminding me of my appointment. He asked what it was about, when I told him and he got angry that I was hiding health concerns from him. It took a lot of fast talking to convince him, wasn’t trying to him things from him, just wait until I had something to tell him. 

Not suggesting what you should do, but I’d think about his potential reaction if he feels you are hiding something from him.


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

Praying for a complete clear health report when you see your doctor next week, please keep us informed.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Thank you for getting an appointment. You just never know. You can tell your hubby later.


----------



## Keltie (Aug 15, 2019)

Hope all goes well for you.
I had no symptoms no breast cancer in the family. Had a mammogram got called back in and within 3 days saw a specialist had the lump out and home.
I have been 3 years in remission now.
Do not waste time getting checked out. All the very best.


----------



## PatriciaDF (Jan 29, 2011)

Mammograms alone do not always find cancer. Mine was found with a biopsy. I would insist on one.


----------



## plumhurricane (Dec 9, 2012)

I imagine the OP knows her husband well enough to decide when to tell him


----------



## plumhurricane (Dec 9, 2012)

I imagine the OP knows her husband well enough to decide when to tell him


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

My DH would feel very hurt if I kept those kinds of concerns from him. He was my rock 35 years ago. It is kind to think of his grief right now but will he feel like you think others are more important to him than you? Hard decisions but you know him best. Sorry for his loss.


----------



## justanoldgirl (Feb 18, 2015)

I had breast cancer in 2003 and was just breezing along when to my horror I found a lump in the other breast in June 2019. I am in my 80’s and even though I knew what I had to do I just went into denial. I didn’t tell anyone for 10 days. I finally saw my GP who sent me to my surgeon. I have only had lumpectomies on both sides but wish that I had a mastectomy the second time. I had to have a second surgery the last time because the margin wasn’t clear enough. My oncologist said that I should have chemo but that he didn’t think I could cope with it. I had radiation for 16 treatments.
Looking back I am ashamed that I didn’t tell my husband until I got the results. My GP was cross with me too for not telling him.


----------



## flpat (Sep 28, 2019)

My lump was found by mamogram and confirmed with a biopsy. Even if you get the dreaded "C" diagnosis, don't worry, it isn't the death sentence it used to be. I had my mastectomy (which by the way doesn't hurt - not sure why but it doesn't) They got it all, I have been clear two years and counting.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Prayers all goes well and it is just a fatty tumor….


----------



## Revelry (Sep 7, 2019)

A lot of good advice has already been posted. There are a lot of harmless reasons to find a lump in your breast, and even IF it is cancerous, treatments nowadays are much more effective.

Here's my tip: IF you have a tumor, and IF it has to be removed, and especially IF you have radiation, make sure you get at least a couple of months of physical therapy as soon as possible after the radiation. For me, physical therapy was crucial for helping me regain full range of motion in my shoulder and making sure the lymphatic drainage was working well. 

I wish you a safe and speedy outcome!


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

You have to get it checked. It could also be a cyst or a fibroid; lumps do not always mean cancer but you must get it checked out.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Do get it seen to, I pray that ii is only fatty tissue.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

Sorry that you are going through this. Don't delay the doctor's visit. When I first got married I discovered a lump in my breast. We both went to the Doctor there and then. He referred me to a breast clinic the following day. but asked me if I was trying for a family. I said yes but only just. He said well I think you may have got Bingo first time. Sure enough when I got to the clinic, it was a milk duct.

Seriously though good luck to you.


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

Please do not wait. Go with the knowledge that most lumps turn out to be benign…but it is important to go. Catching cancer early on is one of the best strategies to a long, and happy life.


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

I discovered a lump in 1978 - I was only 23. It was just a fibrous tissue.


----------



## Nanny White (Apr 21, 2013)

My cancer was found on Mammogram too. Breastfed 3 babies, no family history. Total shock. I had a Lumpectomy and Sentinal node removed, a week of radiotherapy (Fast Forward Trial) 5 years of Anastrazole, just finished 5 years of Tamoxifen. Waiting for final check with Oncologist and DEXA scan, then hopefully all clear. One of my Grandson’s was born the morning I finished Radiotherapy so we will both celebrate 10 years together.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I have a lump in my breast and I had it biopsied and it came back that it is a cyst, I just have to keep an eye on it. That was about 3 years ago now and it doesn't give me any trouble at all.
I hope that yours is just a cyst as well but you do have to have it checked out.


----------



## amishtulip (Dec 19, 2013)

My breast cancer was found by a routine mammogram and I had a lumpectomy and radiation 30 yrs. ago. My mother also had breast cancer and she couldn't believe it because no one else in the family had it. I responded by saying that with any illness that can run in families, somebody has to be the first one who gets it! Her mother could have been the first one but she died at 38 from the Spanish flu. My mother and I had it when we were older than that.


----------



## Maxine1944 (Jun 7, 2012)

Many years ago, I had a lump on my right breast. Surgeon wanted to do a biopsy. My friend suggested it could be a cyst and the surgeon might see if it was drainable. I called him back and he agreed to see if it was drainable. It was! He took out two syringes of liquid from it and that was the end of that! It never returned. I have a little scar tissue in the breast, but nothing else.


----------



## GeriT01 (Jan 5, 2015)

Knitanddance said:


> Two days ago, I discovered a lump in my right breast a few inches below my armpit. It seems to me that it may just be a fatty lump, but I am going to see a doctor next week. Maybe it's denial, but I'm not very worried. I'm 75, breastfed my children as babies, and no breast cancer in any relatives. I'm wondering what symptoms any of you had if you were diagnosed with breast cancer. A mammogram last summer was negative, but maybe that doesn't matter.
> 
> A close family friend who was my husband's best friend died suddenly two days ago so I haven't mentioned this to him or anyone else. DH is a major worrier and I don't think he would handle it well and that would stress me out.


????????‍♀ ????????????????


----------



## SANDY I (Oct 18, 2014)

Doing good self care in this is important. Worrying won’t change it, action will!


----------



## SANDY I (Oct 18, 2014)

Doing good self care in this is important. Worrying won’t change it, action will!


----------



## feltit (Sep 27, 2012)

I wish you the best of luck. No cancer in my family. Had mammograms every year. No lumps. They found it in my milk ducts. I opted for a double mastectomy. The other breast already had atypical cells. I had reconstruction, which by law (thank you Bill Clinton) insurance must pay for. Please ladies continue to have a mammogram every year.


----------



## ngriff (Jan 25, 2014)

I had a lump in my left breast when I was 13 years old. I had a lumpectomy and it was benign. It was a very awkward time for a teenager. I wish the best for you and I can agree not to alarm your husband unnecessarily. My partner is a worrier and I choose carefully what I share with him.


----------



## prairiewmn (May 17, 2012)

I too am a worrier, but I would rather worry than have a health issue kept from me. Hiding things makes it harder to trust someone in the future.


----------



## Gabbylynn (Jun 25, 2013)

A lump in the breast is nothing to fool with, if that lump is hard sure bound to be cancer, The first one I had was a cyst near the nipple and was told cyst's never turn into cancer, so guess what, it got to be a hard lump, so went to Dr. right away and of course it was cancer, had breast removed. 20 years later to my surprise I had a monogram and they found a little tumor and that was cancer so had that breast removed, thats been almost 3 years ago and so far doing okay. Good luck to you.


----------



## WendiKaiser (Apr 27, 2012)

Praying for you.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Best wishes for a diagnosis of fatty tumor! I'll keep you in my prayers.


----------



## eneira12 (Dec 18, 2013)

Before I was diagnosed with breast cancer, I had a lump in my breast and three in my armpit. When they did the, they found that the three lymph nodes in my armpit had cancer and then they removed 13. I still have trouble with lymph edema in the corresponding arm because of that. That was 24 years ago and I hope they have a way of determining exactly how many of your lymph nodes are involved so you don't have to deal with the swelling. One of the doctors told me that by the time I had swollen lymph nodes, I already had breast cancer. I do not have the breast cancer gene and the other breast has been fine all years. I breast my babies as well, and the one that developed cancer had continued to lak milk or colostrum for awhile after my younger son weaned himself at almost 3 yo. He said the milk tasted yucky.


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

In my family, we all breast fed the babies. I have eleven aunts and none of my female first cousins or aunts had breast cancer. I get a checkup every two years anyway. It is smart to be safe but if I were you, I wouldn't worry. Please let us know how you are doing after the appointment.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

No matter the age of a person, I can't stress enough to get a mammogram every year. I am 79 years old. In 2019, I thought I felt a lump in one of my breasts, so I called the diagnostic facility to schedule a mammogram. I had the mammogram in July 2019 and it was discovered that there were two areas of concern in each breast. I had to go back for another mammogram and ultrasound and it was decided they needed to do biopsies on both breasts. I went back for the biopsies on one breast followed by biopsies on the other breast two days later. I went back to the diagnostic facility for the results on August 28, 2019 and was told that I had cancer in both breasts. The cancer in my left breast was not aggressive, but the cancer in my right breast was aggressive. The diagnostic facility referred me to a surgeon who had an office in a facility directly across the street. I got an appointment with her and my husband and I both went to that appointment. She was the most compassionate doctor that I have ever seen. When she came into the room where my husband and I were waiting, the first thing she did was sit down beside me and take my hand. She gave me my options of either having a bilateral lumpectomy or a full mastectomy and explained the pros and cons of both. My husband had a couple of questions that she answered. I decided on having the bilateral lumpectomy. On October 23rd, I had the surgery as an outpatient surgery in the facility where she had her office. Besides removing the tumors and tissue around the tumors, she also removed 3 sentinel lymph nodes on each side. When I went back to see her after my surgery, she said that they got all the cancer and that the lymph nodes were cancer free. My next appointment was with an oncologist at a cancer care facility.

On the Oncotype DX test on the tissue and lymph nodes that was done after my surgery, my score was 26. For a score of 26 or less, chemo is not recommended, just radiation. The purpose of the radiation is to kill any microscopic cancer that they cannot detect and it reduces the chance of getting breast cancer again by 25%. I decided to have the radiation after I was completely healed. I had 33 radiation treatments in Feb./March of 2020 at the cancer care facility. My cancer was caused by estrogen and I was prescribed an estrogen blocker called Letrozole. My radiologist told me that it was his opinion that my chances of getting breast cancer again, were very minimal. That was good to hear. Here is a link to a site that explains the Oncotype DX test: 




My last mammogram was in June last year and showed me to be still cancer free. I will schedule my next mammogram for June of this year.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Glad you are getting this checked out quickly. Sending hugs and wishes for a great report.


----------



## grannybell (Mar 12, 2013)

My diagnosis was a bit unusual. I had no symptoms, just doing my annual mammogram. A lump was spotted, biopsy showed "lump" was clear of cancer...the cancer was under the lump. I did bilateral mastectomy. Since my mother's breast ca returned after 11 years, I was having no part of that horrible situation. That was 20 yrs ago and I am so blessed. Good to know you are getting checked and treated if necessary. Wishing you well.


----------



## Carla584167 (Dec 15, 2014)

Your Dr. may do a needle aspiration to rule out a fibrocystic cyst before further exploration/ biopsy. They use a long needle for the aspiration, but it surprisingly doesn’t hurt until the next day. And then the area is just sore for about a week. I won’t add anything more, except to say, I will keep you in my prayers and hope for the best.


----------



## Carlavine (Oct 31, 2011)

My breast cancer was discovered in a mammogram. A very small lump at the back of my left breast. There is no history of breast cancer in our family, so I was very stunned. I have always had my yearly mammograms. I had the biopsy, and then a lumpectomy. Followed by 33 radiation treatments. I now take anesterzole for five years, one year down so far. Of course you will get it checked , but think positive! ( or negative as the case may be). Lol. I could never imagine keeping something this serious from my husband, I think how i would feel if he kept something like that from me! Good luck


----------



## JoannieO (Jan 19, 2013)

See your doctor and get it checked. Better safe than sorry! Last year I had a lump picked up on my mammogram - on biopsy it was a fibrous cyst and completely harmless. Always worth checking for your own peace of mind.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I found my lump in my left breast, it was cancer. That was 12 years ago. Just keep positive thinking. Hope you are worrying about nothing. Hugs


----------



## Knitanddance (May 5, 2017)

Thank you for all of the kind responses. I told my husband this morning and he wasn't angry that I didn't tell him sooner. I moved my appointment ahead by two days and it is with the breast health department. So I feel confident about getting it checked. About 20 years ago, I had a cyst in the other breast that felt like a large marble. This feels different, but I am thinking it's fat.


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

You are smart to get it checked out. I hope you get a negative report Knitanddance. Surgeons divide the breasts into four quadrants. Your lump is in the quadrant that is least likely to be cancerous. I think you should tell your husband that and tell him ASAP even if he is a worry wart. The quadrant most likely to be cancerous is the lower one next to the breastbone. May the Good Lord help you both through this. :sm20: :sm20: :sm20:


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

One never knows...I've always had lumpy breasts and many biopsies, always negative. I never worried about the results as no one in my family ever had breast cancer. In December 2014, another usual biopsy. New Year's Eve, I get a call and after wishing me a Happy New Year, she says, "I'm sorry to tell you but this time it is cancer." Because I've always been persistent with the lumps I've found, I feel blessed that, even though I had a double mastectomy, I did not have to go through Chemo or radiation, as it was caught early. It's good to address it as soon as possible.


----------



## grannybell (Mar 12, 2013)

firecracker4 said:


> One never knows...I've always had lumpy breasts and many biopsies, always negative. I never worried about the results as no one in my family ever had breast cancer. In December 2014, another usual biopsy. New Year's Eve, I get a call and after wishing me a Happy New Year, she says, "I'm sorry to tell you but this time it is cancer." Because I've always been persistent with the lumps I've found, I feel blessed that, even though I had a double mastectomy, I did not have to go through Chemo or radiation, as it was caught early. It's good to address it as soon as possible.


Early diagnosis with treatment the the answer to many of the cancers. This country needs better health care for ALL people.


----------



## YAMBA (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi there - I wish you all the best with your appointment and will say a prayer for you as I'm sure many of these people who have responded will do - yes I am a survivor from Breast Cancer as well and after 15 years I attend a Support Group every month with a group of wonderful girls - Cheers Yamba


----------



## Knitanddance (May 5, 2017)

I will have a mammogram and ultrasound done on Wednesday. I will learn the results while I'm there.
The nurse practitioner I went to said that the lump didn't feel like cancer to her. So I'm not too worried.


----------



## Knitanddance (May 5, 2017)

I don't know if any of you will see this since KP is different. The lump is fatty tissue so that is a big relief. I really appreciate all the nice comments. I posted about this but I don't know if you saw it. The lump is visible and I wonder if the size will change.


----------



## blissdragonfly (May 22, 2015)

This is great news. I've been thinking about you..


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

justanoldgirl said:


> I had breast cancer in 2003 and was just breezing along when to my horror I found a lump in the other breast in June 2019. I am in my 80’s and even though I knew what I had to do I just went into denial. I didn’t tell anyone for 10 days. I finally saw my GP who sent me to my surgeon. I have only had lumpectomies on both sides but wish that I had a mastectomy the second time. I had to have a second surgery the last time because the margin wasn’t clear enough. My oncologist said that I should have chemo but that he didn’t think I could cope with it. I had radiation for 16 treatments.
> Looking back I am ashamed that I didn’t tell my husband until I got the results. My GP was cross with me too for not telling him.





Knitanddance said:


> Two days ago, I discovered a lump in my right breast a few inches below my armpit. It seems to me that it may just be a fatty lump, but I am going to see a doctor next week. Maybe it's denial, but I'm not very worried. I'm 75, breastfed my children as babies, and no breast cancer in any relatives. I'm wondering what symptoms any of you had if you were diagnosed with breast cancer. A mammogram last summer was negative, but maybe that doesn't matter.
> 
> A close family friend who was my husband's best friend died suddenly two days ago so I haven't mentioned this to him or anyone else. DH is a major worrier and I don't think he would handle it well and that would stress me out.


I pray that is only a little mass. I have several on my breasts and they have tested negative every time.


----------

